# Storthes Hall 1954 Archive Images



## silverstealth (Apr 1, 2008)

Storthes Hall 

A psychiatric hospital operated at Storthes Hall from 1904-1991. It was founded as an asylum and was previously called the Storthes Hall Mental Hospital (1929-1938), the West Riding Mental Hospital (1939-1948)and Storthes Hall Hospital (1949-1991). A former mill owners house, Storthes Hall Mansion, can be found further down the road heading towards the village centre. This too was a psychiatric hospital, the Mansion Hospital, and operated separately to the one further up the road. It too closed in 1991. It is now a private residence. 

The area has some private housing, however the University of Huddersfield supplies most of the occupants due to the campus that occupies part of the site of the former psychiatric hospital, the Storthes Hall Park Student Village. Recent planning permission was granted to a retirement village on the remainder of the hospital site. The site also provides training facilities to Huddersfield Town.

Most of the hospital buildings on the Storthes Hall site have been reduced to rubble, however one building, the administration remains upright but is heavily grafitied inside and is run down and dangerous to enter. 













Admin 2008






Admin 1954









































March 2008


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 2, 2008)

That was great seeing those old pics, Silverstealth...thanks for sharing those; very interesting. Quite sad, seeing your last photo from this year, after all those cheery ones from 1954.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting those old pics SS the "receation hall" one looks great


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 3, 2008)

great report fantastic pictures both past and present i also love the recreation hall. sad to see it now.


----------



## boxerheaven (Apr 8, 2008)

in 1943 to alleviate overcrowding at highroyds asylum 52 patients were transfered to storthes hall


----------



## Siob69 (Nov 14, 2022)

some very interesting stuff on here


----------



## Siob69 (Nov 14, 2022)

Hi  I’m new and just having a look through all your wonderful stuff


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 15, 2022)

Siob69 said:


> Hi  I’m new and just having a look through all your wonderful stuff


welcome along, thats a pretty old post you have chose to start with!


----------



## Siob69 (Nov 15, 2022)

Yeah I know  Didn’t realise it was sooo old


----------



## Siob69 (Nov 15, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> welcome along, thats a pretty old post you have chose to start with!


Also I must admit I’m just here for the pics..I haven’t any.. well not of it derelict.my grandad was in there for nearly 50 years from 1940 -1990  I didn’t learn this till I was 11 (1981) it was a fascinating place but creepy for an 11 year old.. had an awful smell walking through the corridors..loved the revolving door in the main entrance..and after 6 months of visiting on a weekend with my mum and step dad I sometimes was allowed to pour the tea for the patients (around 2pm) from the big stainless steel teapot into the pre war cups.. my older sister who was 26 at that time had a partner who was a psychiatric nurse up there.. I absolutely loved going up there.I’m just in the early process of finding out the real reason my grandad was left in there for 50years..what I was told as a child does not add up in my adult brain! I’m still finding my way around this site.. so apologies for contributing nothing to and old thread lol


----------



## HistoryBuff (Nov 16, 2022)

Siob69 said:


> Hi  I’m new and just having a look through all your wonderful stuff





Siob69 said:


> Also I must admit I’m just here for the pics..I haven’t any.. well not of it derelict.my grandad was in there for nearly 50 years from 1940 -1990


Hi and welcome. Interesting!


----------

